# BB FO issues



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 27, 2011)

I have many BB FOs left from when I did M&P soap.  I have only tried two in my CP soaps and I had issues with both.  Pumpkin Spice seized my batch, I didn't realize seizing meant in the bowl and no time to scrape it into a mold!  Soap in a bowl was very interesting.  I did try adding it to the oils instead of after a light trace, so I am going to try it again and be really prepared (family favorite).  Lettuce morphed into a very perfumy, over powering scent.  I liked it in M&P, lotion, etc., but this was nasty.

I am afraid to try any of the others.  I have some nice favorites I would love to use.  Has anyone else had issues?


----------



## LauraHoosier (Sep 27, 2011)

Someone told me that with scents that don't behave to try adding them to your oils -before- you add the lye solution.  This way you aren't still working on emulsifying and trace then adding in something that might jump up and say "YOU"RE DONE!"    It has helped a lot.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 27, 2011)

Pumpkin Spice riced on me in CP soap. I no longer use it.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 27, 2011)

I added the pumpkin spice to the oils, it was the only time I tried it.  I thought that could be why it happened.  Sadly I bought a 16oz bottle of it.  ouch

What exactly is ricing and what does it look like?  I have an idea of what it is, but I want to be sure.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 28, 2011)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> I added the pumpkin spice to the oils, it was the only time I tried it.  I thought that could be why it happened.  Sadly I bought a 16oz bottle of it.  ouch
> 
> What exactly is ricing and what does it look like?  I have an idea of what it is, but I want to be sure.


Ricing looks like cottage cheese swimming in caustic liquid.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 28, 2011)

Can a batch be saved if it rices?


----------



## Mouse (Sep 29, 2011)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> Can a batch be saved if it rices?



The only batch I ever had rice was a Nag FO a couple years ago. I glopped into a mold, it set up okay but still had the ricy texture to it. It also had a sharp edge to the FO that I hated. I may have tried a rebatch, i don't remember, but do remember that I cut it into bars and it sat around mocking me for a while before I threw it out.
Six months later, I opened a cabinet in my laundry room to the loveliest smell, and rummaged around until I fished out an end piece of that aged, riced Nag. I wished in that moment I hadn't thrown it out. I don't think I've ever thrown out a batch of soap that I didn't regret later. :roll:


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 29, 2011)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> Can a batch be saved if it rices?


The answer is....maybe.


----------



## my2scents (Sep 30, 2011)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> I have many BB FOs left from when I did M&P soap.  I have only tried two in my CP soaps and I had issues with both.  Pumpkin Spice seized my batch, I didn't realize seizing meant in the bowl and no time to scrape it into a mold!  Soap in a bowl was very interesting.  I did try adding it to the oils instead of after a light trace, so I am going to try it again and be really prepared (family favorite).  Lettuce morphed into a very perfumy, over powering scent.  I liked it in M&P, lotion, etc., but this was nasty.
> 
> I am afraid to try any of the others.  I have some nice favorites I would love to use.  Has anyone else had issues?


I just made a batch of Pumpkin spice from BB, I'm not super keen of the scent but folks seem to like it.
I had no problems at all, I soap at approx 100 or 110 F, & I add my fragrance oils at trace for more time. I usually make 13 lbs of soap at a time & usually its divided into 3 batches that are scented & swirled & layered & colored all differently so I REALLY need extra time, & I get it by mixing to light trace & not adding fragrance to my batter until I'm really ready to pour into the mold somtimes its 10 - 15 minutes until I pour & my batter is usually still really workable.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 30, 2011)

my2scents - thanks for telling me that.  I have been dreading making another batch after the "bowl incident".  I am not that keen on it either, but then I love EOs.  Everyone in my family loves it and wants it.  It always works that way.  I love scrubby soaps, they love smooth soaps and so on.


----------



## Moonblossom (Oct 1, 2011)

I also have used Pumpkin Spice twice actually and I have not had any problems I soap cool, I make my lye in the morning and when I can touch the sides of the container I know its ready to be made. I'd try it again for sure at least a small batch.


----------



## carebear (Oct 1, 2011)

If a batch rices (think rice pudding, or grainy applesauce), you can try "stick blending it into submission" - i.e., until it's smooth.  But by that point you will probably have soap on a stick at so I'd suggest doing the blending in your crockpot with a little heat so you can just HP it if it happens.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 3, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> If a batch rices (think rice pudding, or grainy applesauce), you can try "stick blending it into submission" - i.e., until it's smooth.  But by that point you will probably have soap on a stick at so I'd suggest doing the blending in your crockpot with a little heat so you can just HP it if it happens.


The particular FO (BB) that I used I tried to HP, but it never came back together. You might have better luck though.


----------



## paillo (Oct 4, 2011)

with finicky FO's i soap REALLY cool, like considerably cooler than room temp. i make up my lye batch when i'm done soaping for the evening, and refrigerate it overnight, taking it out a couple hours before i'm ready for the next batch. i have my oils at no warmer than room temp, and add the FOs to the oils before i add the lye mix. this works well for the most part.

for those batches that do still rice or seize, i just let them -- throw the mess in the crockpot, let it gel, and grumble about the pretty in-the-pot swirl i'd originally intended. at this point i give up and use embeds to add some interest to the now-monochromatic batch. they are still just fine


----------



## Araseth (Oct 4, 2011)

Thought I'd chime in a little, just my experiences. I used to have a lot of problems with FOs ricing, I've found that adding FO at the lightest trace is best for me and stirring it in by hand for no longer than say a minute, as soon as it looks/feels like it's gonna be mean I pour in the mold. If I'm doing a swirl I'll separate my batter into the colours I need before I add FO to the main batch. And water amount is important to me. The more water, the more time. I like to use 40% water as % of oils. Oh and I find that pouring my FO in quickly helps. I used to think that stirring it in real slow would help but nope that was a silly idea. Now I sort of believe that if I surprise the soap with the FO it won't notice it and won't rice, lol jk  just means I've got more time to incorporate it all before it sets up. And if it does rice HP has always worked for me but not with seizing. I've only had one soap on a stick and it looked and smelled so yucky, I think it got way too hot and made the FO stinky so I just threw it out. Goodluck, hope it goes well this time ^_^


----------

